# D-Hacks Pre Boost 200



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Just got it in the mail this morning, lovely little stimulant, subtle but noticeable at the same time. No jitters, slight euphoria and sense of well-being. Just what i was looking for, would be great work and gym.

Would recommend.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

How did you sleep?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> How did you sleep?


clearly states he just got it this morning :laugh:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Sionnach said:


> Just got it in the mail this morning, lovely little stimulant, subtle but noticeable at the same time. No jitters, slight euphoria and sense of well-being. Just what i was looking for, would be great work and gym.
> 
> Would recommend.


Had a beast of a workout on it and my Mrs beat her PB at 10k at the time when she took it. Made my stomach go funny though but i dont get on with caffeine


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Bora said:


> clearly states he just got it this morning :laugh:


Indeed.

Proper brain fart.


----------

